# Software > OpenWrt >  AWMN OpenWRT mirror

## Achille

AWMN OpenWRT mirror.

Χρήση:



```
# rm /etc/ipkg.conf
# cat <<EOF > /etc/ipkg.conf                                        
> src openwrt ftp://zebra.cslab.awmn/mirror/openwrt/ipkg
> dest root /
> dest ram /tmp
> EOF
# ipkg update
```

Τα σύμβολα στην πρώτη στήλη δηλώνουν το prompt που σας εμφανίζεται, εσείς γράφετε τις εντολές από εκεί και κάτω.

Παρακαλώ να γίνει ανακοίνωση.

----------


## enaon

Ρε Αχιλλέα, για να πάει κάποιος στο cslab, θα περάσει από τον bliz, όπου υπάρχει ήδη mirror χωρισμένο σε κατηγορίες.. Έκανες κάτι άλλο;

http://www.drinet.awmn/openwrt/index.php?Packages

----------


## Achille

Όχι δεν έκανα, δεν ήξερα ότι το έχεις κάνει ήδη  :: 

Αν είναι να βάλω να τα τραβάω από σένα, ή να σου φτιάξω account να τα ανεβάζεις εκεί.

Θέλεις να το καταργήσω τελείως;

----------


## enaon

Οχι ρε, απλά σκέψου ένα τρόπο να μοιράσουμε τον χρόνο, σε μία προσπάθεια υποστίριξης και όχι δύο  ::

----------


## racer

Ρε παιδιά να οργανωθούμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Achille

Ωραία, θα δω αύριο τι θα κάνουμε με το mirror, δεν είχα σκοπό να επικεντρωθώ εκεί έτσι και αλλιώς  :: 

Πυρήνα θέλω να φτιάξω με conmark + classify και κανα recompile τα iptables, να βάλουμε trafshape-awmn  ::

----------


## enaon

τέλεια, είναι το μόνο που λείπει από το openwrt ουσιαστικά  ::  (και ο paranoid βαριέται)

----------


## mojiro

ενσυρματα το cslab τα δινει ?

----------


## Achille

Άλλαξε το link σε zebra.cslab.ntua.gr για να τα πάρεις ενσύρματα.

----------


## mojiro

ftp://zebra.cslab.ntua.gr/mirror/openwrt/ipkg

&

ftp://zebra.cslab.ntua.gr/mirror/openwr ... index.html

----------


## ysam

Αχιλλέα ότι περισσότερο βάλεις μέσα στον kernel για iptables και tc θα ήταν πολύ καλά. 

Δώσε βάση μόνο στην διαθέσημη μνήμη του G γιατί το GS είναι άνετο.

----------

